
What Is Micro-SaaS and Why Should You Care - tylertringas
https://medium.com/@tylertringas/what-is-micro-saas-and-why-should-you-care-d967d83f48bf
======
tpiha
Oh man, I just started reading and I'm so excited, I can't even describe it.

Have you read this? It had a huge influence on me.

[http://edu.mkrecny.com/thoughts/passive-income-hacker-vs-
sta...](http://edu.mkrecny.com/thoughts/passive-income-hacker-vs-startup-guy)

